# pimp gets knocked around



## andy (Jul 31, 2005)

hey everybody there is a great little clip on --ifilm.com--of a karate dude knocking out a pimp, it's in the top hundred list


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2005)

I saw that somewhere else--the one where he drops him with a single chop?


----------



## andy (Jul 31, 2005)

thats the one friend. also there is another one of an unfocused kung fu guy


----------

